# И снова о больной спине



## Vendy (22 Фев 2011)

Совсем заработалась. Из офиса выползаю последней. От кофе уже тошнит. Но самое ужасное – дико болит спина. Рабочее кресло уже поменяла. Что еще посоветуете?


----------



## Нюшка (22 Фев 2011)

*И снова о больной спине.*

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1074.html?uri=/forum35/thread1074.html
пост №2good


----------



## Фионита (23 Фев 2011)

Vendy написал(а):


> Совсем заработалась. Из офиса выползаю последней. От кофе уже тошнит. Но самое ужасное – дико болит спина. Рабочее кресло уже поменяла. Что еще посоветуете?



сделать перерыв и обязательно найти время для фитнесса или бассейна. Можно еще на массаж походить. Работа не волк – в лес не убежит.


----------



## Vendy (24 Фев 2011)

Если честно, то спорт – это как-то не для меня. Если выпадает свободная минутка, я лучше с книжкой или с ноутбуком под пледом полежу….


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Фев 2011)

Коль "дико болит спина", то срочно необходимо обратиться за медицинской помощью к невропатологу или к вертеброневрологу.


----------



## Troshah (24 Фев 2011)

может быть, Вам обратиться к рефлексотерапевту?! Я недавно прошла курс иглотерапии, тоже как-то с трудом получалось разогнуться. После курса чувствую себя значительно лучше.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (25 Фев 2011)

Vendy написал(а):


> Совсем заработалась. Из офиса выползаю последней. От кофе уже тошнит. Но самое ужасное – дико болит спина. Рабочее кресло уже поменяла. Что еще посоветуете?



 ... "выбегать первой", "не пить кофе", "читать, читать и еще раз читать" статьи по профилактике болей в спине Уважаемого Доктора Ступина и других врачей (и консультантов) форума, а затем применять, применять и еще раз применять на практике прочитанное и усвоенное. Удачи Вам!!!


----------



## Vendy (25 Фев 2011)

Troshah написал(а):


> может быть, Вам обратиться к рефлексотерапевту?! Я недавно прошла курс иглотерапии, тоже как-то с трудом получалось разогнуться. После курса чувствую себя значительно лучше.


Что Вы?!! Иголки!!! Нееет, я под это не подпишусь. Я уколов-то с детства боюсь.


----------



## Михаил (25 Фев 2011)

Позвоночник, как и любой другой орган, просто так болеть не может. Должна быть причина. Пройдите консультацию у врача, тем более, что как правило они бесплатные.


----------



## Фионита (25 Фев 2011)

Vendy написал(а):


> Что Вы?!! Иголки!!! Нееет, я под это не подпишусь. Я уколов-то с детства боюсь.



ну если «под пледом», значит лежать надо удобно )) Мы в прошлом году матрасы поменяли себе и дочке. Долго выбирали, примерялись. Прочитала в каком-то журнале читала статью с Валентином Дикулем, который советовал ортопедический матрас. Поискала в интернете информацию, съездили в магазин, полежали все втроем. И как-то все втроем решили как раз их и купить.


----------



## Troshah (25 Фев 2011)

Дикуль – это кто?


----------



## Михаил (25 Фев 2011)

Troshah написал(а):


> Дикуль – это кто?



))))))))) 

На самом деле если речь зашла о матрасах, то скажу вот что: лучшие матрасы сейчас на российском рынке - матрасы фирмы Вегас (Vegas). Посмотреть можно тут http://www.ortobox.ru/catalog/category/matrasi-vegas/


----------



## Kurt (26 Фев 2011)

Дикуль не изобретал матрас, он их только рекламирует. Его именем продвигают так сказать матрасы. Кстати не первая фирма которая начала выпускать такие матрасы. Еще лет пять назад я такие видел у фирмы Консул. Таким матрасам не хватает хотя бы небольшой системы тракции, чтоб быть не просто удобными но еще и лечебными. Я думаю, это не за горами так как орторелаксацию уже многие попробовали на себе и готовы получать удовольствие от жизни и с другими подобными изделиями.


----------



## Фионита (26 Фев 2011)

Troshah написал(а):


> Дикуль – это кто?



это 5ть.))) Он в цирке работал, получил серьезную травму позвоночника, врачи считали его безнадежным, а не только сам выкарабкался, но и помогает другим людям  с проблемами позвоночника, организовал медицинский центр.)


----------



## abelar (26 Фев 2011)

Фионита написал(а):


> это 5ть.))) Он в цирке работал,........, организовал медицинский центр.)


А один бухгалтер стал министром здравоохранения!good


----------



## Vendy (26 Фев 2011)

А точно, такой представительный мужчина с бородой, видела в какой-то передаче. 


Фионита написал(а):


> Мы в прошлом году матрасы поменяли себе и дочке. Долго выбирали, примерялись. Прочитала в каком-то журнале читала статью с Валентином Дикулем, который советовал ортопедический матрас. Поискала в интернете информацию, съездили в магазин, полежали все втроем. И как-то все втроем решили как раз их и купить.


Кстати, матрас – это точно то, что надо. Что-то и спится мне в последнее время не важно. И как, я так понимаю – все втроем остались довольны?


----------



## Kurt (27 Фев 2011)

А я не верю в невероятные излечения. Организм человека у всех одинаков. Вот в недостаточную квалификацию врачей верю, которые даже здоровому человеку могут поставить неправильный диагноз. И сказать что вы безнадежный. Особенно в то время когда МРТ еще не было. Сейчас то спину у меня прихватило- через два месяца только выходил правильный диагноз. Так что Дикуль может просто счастливый человек , который оказался в нужном месте в нужное время. Ведь до сих пор я не видел конкретный диагноз травмы которую он получил, по конкретному позвонку, как тут на форуме все расписывают.


----------



## Фионита (27 Фев 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> А один бухгалтер стал министром здравоохранения!good



Жизнь вообще штука такая)))) не знаешь, куда занесет)))

Добавлено через 50 секунд


Vendy написал(а):


> А точно, такой представительный мужчина с бородой, видела в какой-то передаче.
> 
> Кстати, матрас – это точно то, что надо. Что-то и спится мне в последнее время не важно. И как, я так понимаю – все втроем остались довольны?




После отдыха и работать будет легче, и сделать можно больше. Довольны – не то слово! А у дочки с осанкой проблемы были, сейчас практически не сутулится.


----------



## Troshah (27 Фев 2011)

ну-ка, хотелось бы поподробнее. Где брали, что за матрас, что за фирма? Может, и мне надо)))


----------



## Фионита (2 Мар 2011)

Troshah написал(а):


> ну-ка, хотелось бы поподробнее. Где брали, что за матрас, что за фирма? Может, и мне надо)))



 Медифлекс, кажется, называется, а покупали мы у нас в ТЦ Скарабей у МКАД. Там есть фирменный магазин Аскона, нам еще и скидку сделали. У них акция проходила. На три матраса скинули прилично.


----------



## Vendy (2 Мар 2011)

Как-то мне все матрасы в магазинах кажутся одинаковыми, ну одни чуть мягче других, может быть. Как выбрать-то?


----------



## Фионита (3 Мар 2011)

Vendy написал(а):


> Как-то мне все матрасы в магазинах кажутся одинаковыми, ну одни чуть мягче других, может быть. Как выбрать-то?



Не заморачивайтесь, просто ложитесь на матрасы, сравнивайте свои ощущеня. В остальном поможет консультант, он знает какой матрас для чего больше подходит. Подберете без проблем!


----------



## Vendy (3 Мар 2011)

ТЦ Скарабей – это от нас далеко. Где бы посмотреть адреса, есть ли другие магазины?


----------



## Troshah (3 Мар 2011)

я уже зашла на их сайт, у них много магазинов, можно выбрать тут магазины


----------



## Med-ex (25 Мар 2011)

Подспинная подушка "MEDEX"
Функциональная поддержка для спины (устройство для спинки кресла автомобильного, офисного, инвалидного)

Рекомендована водителям, операторам, людям с сидячим образом жизни. Снимает усталость, нормализует кровообращение, корректирует осанку.


----------



## Vendy (3 Май 2011)

Какое счастье, что благодаря вашим советам мы все-таки купили Медифлекс от Асконы... Раньше не верилось, что такое реально... Но чувствую себя значительно лучше!


----------



## Troshah (3 Май 2011)

хорошо, что пригодились советы)) Это радует)) Пусть спина больше не болит. Может и я сменю свой, а то что-то опять начала спина болеть, ненадолго хватило иголочек(((


----------

